
Google Searches For Success (2000) - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.forbes.com/2000/05/02/mu2.html)
======
RyanMcGreal
FTA:

 _Yahoo! and others downplayed Web searches because the money wasn't there.
And Google officials don't have a clear timetable for turning a profit._

Famous last words.

